# Dogus Clinic Cyprus



## Chicca1979 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi, I am a 40 year old Italian woman, I have 2 twins of 16 mouth with embryo adoption in Spain ... in some time I would like to go to Cyprus to try to have a baby, I know that in Cyprus it is possible to choose the sex of the child  ..The choice fell on Dogus clinic. Does anyone have experiences?  how did you find yourself?


----------

